# Gold Coast Canals (pre-ECKFC Meeting).



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Low tide around 5.30-6.00pm Thursday so I might go for a troll prior to heading to the meeting. Havent decided on a particular venue yet, so if anyone is interested ill be planning on hitting the water about 4.30pm. Will decide where and let you know over the next couple of days.


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll be up for that as I'll be up Cobby Passage earlier in the day with Alfie so will just mosey on down for a paddle on the coast.Just set the place an I'll be there.  
Cheers.
EG.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Toni, looks like you're going to have a busy day!

Im going to launch at the end of Constance Esp, Runnanway Bay. I havent launched there before, but the canal system there holds some pretty big boats so there should be some decent water there at low tide.

All going well, ill be on the water no later than 4.30pm. Hope you can still make it.


----------

